# Gasleitung verschließen



## watercooled (26. November 2014)

*Gasleitung verschließen*

Huhu,

Ich habe in meinem Gartenhaus Gasleitungen liegen.
An dieser hängen ein Gasherd, ein Gasofen und ehemals 3 Gaslampen. 
Letztere habe ich jetzt aber entfernt da ich auf LEDs umsteige.
Nun gilt es die nun offenen enden der Gasleitungen wieder zu verschließen, und da ich es gleich richtig machen will habe ich die komplett abgesägt, so dass ich nun eine abgesägte Leitung vor mir habe.
Es handelt sich um eine Standard 8mm Stahl Gasleitung aus dem Campingbereich.

Wie verschließe ich nun sowas am besten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

Heißkleber oder das Gas abfackeln. 

Ne, das muss Gasdicht verlötet werden. Es gibt für jede Leitung Endkappen, die dann dort verlötet werden. Ruf doch einfach bei deinem lokalen Gas-Wasser-******* Fritzen an und lassen es machen. Dann kannst du sicher sein das die Hütte nicht in 1000 Teile gesprengt wird.


----------



## Amon (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

Genau. Sowas immer von einem Fachmann durchführen lassen oder jemanden der Ahnung hat. Wenn du einen Schweißer im Bekanntenkreis hast, wird der dir die Dinger auch dicht löten können.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

Schweißen wird schwer, da ist leider kein Strom vorhanden.
Habe von diesen Schneidmuttern gehört. Ist das eine Lösung?


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

Kai, lass es machen oder du bist demnächst in den Nachrichten ... Kabeltrommeln und Verlängerungsschnüre haben die Gaswasserscheiße-Leute immer dabei. Wie willst du ohne Saft in der Butze überhaupt dein geplantes 2.1 befeuern?


----------



## Klutten (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

Ob eine Schneidmutter oder Hartlot zum Einsatz kommt, das entscheidet der Fachmann vor Ort. Wenn dir dein Leben und der Versicherungsschutz etwas wert ist, dann lass es jemanden machen. Ich habe schon genügend Wohnmobile und Wohnanhänger zu Gesicht bekommen, die eine wandelnde Zeitbombe darstellen. Deren Besitzer sind sich nicht im Klaren gewesen, wie die Auswirkungen von ausgeströmten Gas sind. Wenn sich im Raum ein zündfähiges Gemisch bildet, fliegt im Umkreis von mehr als 50m jede Fensterscheibe raus, von Schäden im Nahfeld mal gar nicht zu sprechen ...da steht kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

So weit ich weis werden Gasleitungen immer aus Sicherheitgründen in geschlossenen Räumen verlötet. Ich würde da selber aber auch nicht beigehen.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2014)

Gut dann lassen wir das  Muss dann aber gelötet werden, nächste Steckdose wäre etwa 500 Meter weg.

@Dani: 12V Solaranlage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

Musste dann immer drauf hoffen das die Sonne scheint, sonst ist das Bass zu dünn.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gasleitung verschließen*

Bekommt ja nen Akku


----------

